# Altman sues former General Manager over grow light



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks like Altman had some plans in pursuit of a Rocky Mountain High.







Altman Lighting seeks $5M from ex-manager for taking marijuana grow light prototype

Altman Stage Lighting Co. is suing former general manager Julie Smith for $5 million for allegedly stealing the prototype of a marijuana grow light.



westfaironline.com


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 1, 2020)

The relocation to Colorado makes a little more sense now.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m thinking I could retrofit my 1K6FR’s, which otherwise suck.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2020)

Hmmmmm. What's the date?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 1, 2020)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Hmmmmm. What's the date?



mmmm, seems real. 








Altman Stage Lighting, Inc. v. Smith (7:20-cv-02575), New York Southern District Court

Altman Stage Lighting, Inc. v. Smith (7:20-cv-02575), New York Southern District Court, Filed: 03/26/2020



www.pacermonitor.com


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2020)

gafftapegreenia said:


> mmmm, seems real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be. Just seems so strange.


----------



## BillESC (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow . . . .


----------



## Van (Apr 3, 2020)

Marijuana has NO place in the Lighting industry!


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't know which is more far-fetched--this story, or Christopher Meloni returning to _Law & Order_, but both first appeared on April 1th.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 3, 2020)

Van said:


> Marijuana has NO place in the Lighting industry!


But what about all the hemp houses?


----------



## TimMc (Apr 3, 2020)

Van said:


> Marijuana has NO place in the Lighting industry!


But lighting has a place in the cannabis industry. Splains the lawsuit and likely the corporate move. Don't over sample the product...


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 3, 2020)

TimMc said:


> But lighting has a place in the cannabis industry. Splains the lawsuit and likely the corporate move. Don't over sample the product...


*@TimMc * When you posted: "Don't over sample the product..."
Digital over sampling OR. . ? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 3, 2020)

They could have named the light the Altman Highlighter


----------



## JohnD (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry folks, but growing weed with artificial light is just wrong. It needs to face the challenges of being grown the way mother nature intended. You can't get Maui Wowie or Tulsa Tops with artificial lights, remember the wisdom of Johnny Hempseed!!!

Or so I've heard.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 3, 2020)

sk8rsdad said:


> But what about all the hemp houses?


Well, you have to find a balance.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 3, 2020)

JohnD said:


> Sorry folks, but growing weed with artificial light is just wrong. It needs to face the challenges of being grown the way mother nature intended. You can't get Maui Wowie or Tulsa Tops with artificial lights, remember the wisdom of Johnny Hempseed!!!
> 
> Or so I've heard.


Tulsa Tops? Is that a Hanson bros. brand? Mmmmm Hops... brewing, they do.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 3, 2020)

TimMc said:


> Tulsa Tops? Is that a Hanson bros. brand? Mmmmm Hops... brewing, they do.


Tulsa Tops was the primo weed that was naturalized in rural areas near Tulsa, much of it in Osage County. It was also the un-official name of Leon Russell's back up band during the Tulsa years.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunlight while helpful you can get clones of what you want and artificial lighting and grow whatever you want. It is all based on soil and nutrients and clones. If you don’t believe me look to Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## BillESC (Apr 4, 2020)

It's all Smoke and Mirrors.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Apr 4, 2020)

The way things are going, I would not be too surprised to see a "grow light adapter" for Colorsource or Lustr.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 4, 2020)

Mac Hosehead said:


> The way things are going, I would not be too surprised to see a "grow light adapter" for Colorsource or Lustr.


Forward-thinking marketing folks probably have brand and model line names. Supposedly the tobacco firms then named Liggett Group and Phillip Morris trademarked names for smokeable cannabis products over 50 years ago.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 5, 2020)

TimMc said:


> Forward-thinking marketing folks probably have brand and model line names. Supposedly the tobacco firms then named Liggett Group and Phillip Morris trademarked names for smokeable cannabis products over 50 years ago.


 *@TimMc* Forward thinking or 4wrd thinking? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 5, 2020)

Mac Hosehead said:


> The way things are going, I would not be too surprised to see a "grow light adapter" for Colorsource or Lustr.



It'll fit best in the Desire series.


----------



## JJBerman (Apr 6, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> It'll fit best in the Desire series.



RAYN Growing Systems







RAYN GROWING SYSTEMS - Electronic Theatre Controls, Inc. Trademark Registration

Trademark registration for Electronic Theatre Controls, Inc.. The mark consists of the word



uspto.report


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 6, 2020)

Ill just put this here...







Horticultural Environmental Controls Sales Representative, Careers At ETC

ETC is currently seeking a Horticultural Environmental Controls Sales Representative to join our sales team Get in on the action of this emerging market as we offer products to support sustainability plant growth and plant manipulation within a controlled agricultural environment Our ideal...



etcconnect.hrmdirect.com


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 6, 2020)

dope light salesperson - wad a country!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 7, 2020)

Clearly it’s a _growing_ part of the industry.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 9, 2020)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Clearly it’s a _growing_ part of the industry.


Everyone is working on lights for this. Part of my new job.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm hoping somebody is working on a UVC wash light that I can use as an antiviral house light between performances.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 9, 2020)

sk8rsdad said:


> I'm hoping somebody is working on a UVC wash light that I can use as an antiviral house light between performances.


I don't remember what major company it is, maybe GE, but we have been asked for a UV-C (220nm) version of our 4UV.


----------



## jmabray (Apr 9, 2020)

Several lighting manufacturers are out there promoting both grow lights as well as UV antiviral fixtures. The UV thing was first done by Kenall, I believe. And as for the others - well Insight Lighting (based out of Abq, NM) has a whole product line (Lifted LED) dedicated to pot growing.

the move to Denver really had nothing to do with the LED grow lamp (although it is funny to think about). That move had been planned and debated for a long time. I think it had more to do with the value of the land and cost of manufacturing in NY vs other, more labor friendly, places.

Just my .02


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 10, 2020)

sk8rsdad said:


> I'm hoping somebody is working on a UVC wash light that I can use as an antiviral house light between performances.


Would generally be a really bad idea. The reason UV-C works so well is that we have ZERO exposure to it here on earth. It does HORRIBLE things to you if you get direct exposure. This is why UV-C units are always sealed.

Here in London we have TrojanUV https://www.trojantechnologies.com/covid-19-uv-disinfection/
They make the UV disinfection system you see in most large scale water and wastewater plants now (I've actually worked on two such plants myself)

Also the move to making grow lights is natural to a company such as Altman, we've certainly seen a HUGE boom in grow operations here in Canada and while the maket is not the most stable now lots of people have gotten rich off of it. There are also more greenhouses than ever, and greenhouses north of certain areas NEED artificial light half the year (more in some areas).


----------

